# What's the best training advice you have ever received?



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

What has been the best advice you have been given and would like to share with others?


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Crate training was best advice. We had 4 dodgy nights of crying, then he fell in love with his crate, though after 4 nights I did introduce a warm hot water bottle with a soft, fluffy doggy cover and he snuggles up to every night, can't wait to go to bed


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

To let Lolly off the lead from the very first walk!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have loads of great advice regarding training Daisy and some really bloomin dreadful advice aswell! The best though I think was to 'give her time'. It has been so true, yes we followed all the advice and we are working hard with her training, some worked, some didn't but with time she is doing wonderfully!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> To let Lolly off the lead from the very first walk!


Haha, that was my best piece of advice too. 

A very nice client of mine, told me the day before Millie was finally allowed out, to let her off the lead. Teach her recall straight away and teach her to keep an eye out for me too. 

Its an absolute pleasure taking Millie for a walk off lead - well except when she finds a dead rabbit , but thats another thread for another day.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Haha, that was my best piece of advice too.
> 
> A very nice client of mine, told me the day before Millie was finally allowed out, to let her off the lead. Teach her recall straight away and teach her to keep an eye out for me too.
> 
> Its an absolute pleasure taking Millie for a walk off lead - well except when she finds a dead rabbit , but thats another thread for another day.


yes that best advice came from you!!! :twothumbs:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> To let Lolly off the lead from the very first walk!


Adam posted recently about that too, so yesterday we took Izzy and Phoebe to North Berwick and let Izzy off the lead on the beach. It was away from the road, and she said hello to 2 Golden Retrievers whilst on her lead. Phoebe comes when I call her, so Izzy has a good example to follow, and she's never far from me yet anyway. She had a wonderful run, paddled, played, and came when I called her. So glad I did it


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> To let Lolly off the lead from the very first walk!


In one more week Pixie can go out for her first walk,and i so want to do this but im scared she wont come back! although in the garden she isnt far from me and comes when i call her.
Where would the best sort of place be for first walk? Beach,woods,fields? and is there anything i could be doing now at home to maximise recall?

Really excited by this advice Cant wait for walkies!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

pixie said:


> In one more week Pixie can go out for her first walk,and i so want to do this but im scared she wont come back! although in the garden she isnt far from me and comes when i call her.
> Where would the best sort of place be for first walk? Beach,woods,fields? and is there anything i could be doing now at home to maximise recall?
> 
> Really excited by this advice Cant wait for walkies!


Lots of practice in the garden. Try to call her when she is distracted, a little way away and give lots of praise and tasty treats!

When out on the walk do a bit of training while on the lead to show her you've got really tasty treats (small pieces of cheese, cooked chicken or sausage works well) Pixie won't want to be too far from you anyway. Let her off and keep recalling her. Reward lots! (maybe one treat one time, then a handful scattered on the floor, then a really big piece of chicken etc so Pixie is excited to come back and see what she's going to get!) I also think its a good idea to put the lead on for a bit again and then take it off again so Pixie doesn't learn that coming back to you means the end of the walk and home time thus learning to avoid coming back to you to extend the walk time (if that makes sense).

I would try to find a large expanse of space (a field is good) without any roads nearby for your own peace of mind. It's Pixie's job to not lose you so you could also try hiding behind a tree and calling her back. Make her learn that she has to find you and know where you are. I hope this helps. 

I used to find walks a bit stressful at first. Not worrying about whether Lolly would come back so much but more worrying about her jumping up at people and children especially. I soon learnt the best places to walk depending on time of day and now I love our walks


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think letting them off lead for the first time has to be the most nerve wrecking thing of all


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Janet that could possibly be my very own best bit of advice that i have been given....x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

pixie said:


> In one more week Pixie can go out for her first walk,and i so want to do this but im scared she wont come back! although in the garden she isnt far from me and comes when i call her.
> Where would the best sort of place be for first walk? Beach,woods,fields? and is there anything i could be doing now at home to maximise recall?
> 
> Really excited by this advice Cant wait for walkies!


One other thing, Janet covered this really well. 

Because the cockapoo is so sociable, they do rather love to meet and greet all sizes of dogs. That can be a big nerve racking, so you need to quickly learn when your dog and more importantly other dogs are just being friendly, 99% of the time they are. If you are in any doubt about a dog, just ask the owner and say, 'is you dog ok with puppies'. It sort of breaks the ice and give the other owner chance to tell you the temperament of their dog.

Letting your dog roam off lead is a very rewarding experience.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Standing with my arms crossed and turning my back when she jumped up wildly biting any part of me she could get hold of. Time out of the room for a few minutes to stop mindless barking.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Hi Guys

What wonderfull advice, it's so good to have so much help and advice, Im so glad I joined this lovely website.

We get Barney tomorrow (OMG so excited!) and I was wondering should I put a training pad in his crate. I wasn't going to as I didn't want to encourage him to mess in his sleeping area, but I'm worried, as he's only eight weeks old, he may have trouble holding it in.

What do you recommend?

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hide behind a tree*

Definately letting her off the lead. Scarey but they are so happy and they WILL come back as they haven't the confidence to go off alone also a great training trick is to hide behind a tree, always keep your eye on them, then call them and let them find you. This always works if they won't come back when they are a bit older and find rabbits or birds far too interesting.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh sorry P.S we didn't put the puppy pad in the crate we just made sure Pushca had a wee before bed time with a little stroll around the block or garden if pre jabs.
she only had a few accidents usually on my rug!!
Oh good luck with your new puppy how exciting


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Oh sorry P.S we didn't put the puppy pad in the crate we just made sure Pushca had a wee before bed time with a little stroll around the block or garden if pre jabs.
> she only had a few accidents usually on my rug!!
> Oh good luck with your new puppy how exciting


Thanks, I will try without the pad from the start and see how we get on xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

we used a pad, wet 1st 2 nights, then dry for 2 weeks, until last night!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used puppy pads, just easier than cleaning their bedding.

But then Millie was a bit slow on the toilet training, so I'm probably not a great example


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Oh, maybe I'll try with a pad at first and take it away once it is dry. It's so hard to know the right thing to do. I guess it's just trial & error! 

Thanks for all your help x


----------



## Annes ziva (Jul 7, 2011)

*Fun Fun Fun*

Make every training session fun


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Can I tell you in a couple more weeks?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> In one more week Pixie can go out for her first walk,and i so want to do this but im scared she wont come back! although in the garden she isnt far from me and comes when i call her.
> Where would the best sort of place be for first walk? Beach,woods,fields? and is there anything i could be doing now at home to maximise recall?
> 
> Really excited by this advice Cant wait for walkies!


Becky we were told yesterday that always reward a recall (she still does it now and her dogs older) and always make sure its something really really tasty that they love,this way they will be more inclined to come when you call them because they know they will always always get a tasty treat .dx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive had so much good advice on here i cant remember it all yikes!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

omg ive had the best advice ever!!!

If you have a bitey puppy just stand still turn your back fold your arms and ignore ,he will still be biteing your trs but within seconds of doing this he stops,its amazing!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

So glad it's working Donna


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

great news Donna


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Becky we were told yesterday that always reward a recall (she still does it now and her dogs older) and always make sure its something really really tasty that they love,this way they will be more inclined to come when you call them because they know they will always always get a tasty treat .dx


Thanks Donna,Well we are going to beach tomorrow now for our first walk,god i hope it goes ok! I have been doing a bit of diy whistle training,when she is busy with a smell or into something she shouldnt i blow my whistle and i give her a tiny bit of cheese when she comes,which is every time like a shot,sat infront of me! its amazing really,i cant believe how clever she is,but it may all go pear shaped tomorrow! Im well nervous,but need to do it,wish me luck(well done with Buddy off lead,am going to post on your thread i promise x )


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Pixie, hope you have a lovely first outing tomorrow. Let us know. Sounds like you've been doing the right ground work, you'll be fine


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck Becky, hope Pixie behaves herself! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Sarah!,she is soo good,im hoping it is a result,she will be with her sis too! If it goes well then letting her off lead for her first walk will be my best bit of advice Just need to find the right beach now!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Thanks Donna,Well we are going to beach tomorrow now for our first walk,god i hope it goes ok! I have been doing a bit of diy whistle training,when she is busy with a smell or into something she shouldnt i blow my whistle and i give her a tiny bit of cheese when she comes,which is every time like a shot,sat infront of me! its amazing really,i cant believe how clever she is,but it may all go pear shaped tomorrow! Im well nervous,but need to do it,wish me luck(well done with Buddy off lead,am going to post on your thread i promise x )


Thanks Becky ,mind you dont think i picked best location next to the grantham canal!!! She'll be fine on the beach,i cant wait till October hopefully we can still meet up for a nice walk along the beach it'll be great to see how theve grown dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks Becky ,mind you dont think i picked best location next to the grantham canal!!! She'll be fine on the beach,i cant wait till October hopefully we can still meet up for a nice walk along the beach it'll be great to see how theve grown dx


I'm still up for October also, which beach? xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarah i think its likely to be north norfolk somewhere as Donna is staying up there then,maybe Julia and Stephen will come too? But we can always meet before then somewhere,maybe southwold,dunwich or somewhere near? all welcome,any ideas?,we arent that far from eachother so would be great to meet up,maybe Ali79 and Blossomgirl, as they are from norfolk too! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Sarah i think its likely to be north norfolk somewhere as Donna is staying up there then,maybe Julia and Stephen will come too? But we can always meet before then somewhere,maybe southwold,dunwich or somewhere near? all welcome,any ideas?,we arent that far from eachother so would be great to meet up,maybe Ali79 and Blossomgirl, as they are from norfolk too! x


Ooh we love Dunwich! I used to go there with my parents, and My Dad went with his parents too  I'd love to meet up lots and lots  Max is allowed out from the 27th, would also be fab to meet any up with any other Norfolk/Nearby peeps too!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'm still up for October also, which beach? xx


Not telling you 
ha ha sorry couldnt resist!

Wells possibly??


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Not telling you
> ha ha sorry couldnt resist!
> 
> Wells possibly??


How rude!!!! Fine, I'm not coming then


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ooh we love Dunwich! I used to go there with my parents, and My Dad went with his parents too  I'd love to meet up lots and lots  Max is allowed out from the 27th, would also be fab to meet any up with any other Norfolk/Nearby peeps too!


Should we say Dunwich around beginning of sept then? Really keen can you tell?...:laugh:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Not telling you
> ha ha sorry couldnt resist!
> 
> Wells possibly??


Wells sounds great,have to mind not to get stuck by the tide,like i nearly did last year,im such a plum! had to be carried to safety by a big muscle man


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Should we say Dunwich around beginning of sept then? Really keen can you tell?...:laugh:


Yes that sounds good. We are free on Sunday 4th, Monday 5th, and Tuesday 6th if they are any good? If not then Sat 10th, Sun 11th ??


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

practice going around the garden with her lead on before going for a walk. We did this with Pixel and it took a while but she got used to it. First of all she just stayed still or chewed her lead.

I have found that she has got better at coming back when called the more walks we have but when she is 'on one' there is no way of getting her back which worries me. This is when there is food/picnics around. I have to sit down on the floor when I want her to come back to me so I can put her lead on as she comes back but won't stay with me.


----------

